# POPCORN ~ How to make popcorn on the stove



## Rafiki

POPCORN ~ How to make popcorn on the stove ~ Stovetop Popcorn « Clean & Delicious (cleananddelicious.com) 




Learn how to make popcorn on the stove! No special equipment is needed - simply popcorn kernels, avocado oils, and sea salt.


----------



## StitchNStash

Before the invention of microwave popcorn, as a treat for my children I often cooked them popcorn on the stovetop. In those days we used butter, and ordinary table salt to season. Everyone enjoyed hearing the popping sound, as the corn hit the the saucepan lid. Not long after getting my first microwave I was given a recipe to make caramel sauce, but still continued to pop the corn on the stovetop.


----------



## Mitch

I used to make popcorn in the electric frying pan!


----------



## jonibee

My hubby still makes popcorn on the stove top..He uses Olive oil and about a 1/4 cp of corn kernels .Putting it in a med. size frying pan and a cover on top...Allowing the contents to heat up until the first pop then vigorously moving the pan until popping stops...We don't use butter only a little salt for taste..But you can try different toppings of your liking...Tastes a whole lot better than the others...Hardly any "old maids" left (Un-popped seeds),,,


----------



## ggmomliz

I used that method decades ago but it's not suggested for glass top stoves. I use the same electric air popper I bought for less than $10 over 25 years ago, it's the style that shoots the popped kernels into a bowl and has the depression for melting real butter in the top. Add salt or better, garlic salt and I have a stress free snack. I buy the largest jar or bag of O R kernels.


----------



## jditlin

I have a Whirly Pop corn popper and have discovered that using virgin coconut oil when I make my kettle corn makes it the absolute best!


----------



## 8Linda

jditlin said:


> I have a Whirly Pop corn popper and have discovered that using virgin coconut oil when I make my kettle corn makes it the absolute best!


My mother had one of those and we got to make popcorn all the time with it. Wonder what happened to that thing. I now use the air popper.


----------



## craftymatt2

I have always popped popcorn this way, very rarely do I buy the pre-package stuff for the microwave. My grandkids think I am nuts for popping on the stove.


----------



## Byrney

I've always done it that way. I didn't know there was any other way.


----------



## beejay

We always made it that way when I was growing up. Best ever popcorn.Since there is just me now I just used the microwave kind.


----------



## sbeth53

"Back in the day" this was the only way to make it! 😁


----------

